# NPD Mini Timmy Clone: Mosky



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

If I wasn't banned from TGP, there's be a whole lot of shit disturbing going on today. I know of a thread or two where this pedal was mentioned and it's not well received.

After a 3 month wait, my chinese Timmy knockoff finally arrived. The idea was to a/b with the original, but I sold it in the meantime...shame.

The sad thing is I can't remember how the Timmy sounds. I know the knobs don't behave the same way, so I'm wondering how it could be considered a copy.

Shockingly, it sounds REALLY good - especially considering it was $29 shipped. I opened it up and it has a JRC chip in it. This clip is at talking volume:

[soundcloud]

__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fklon-solo%2Fmosky-timmymp3


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

That mosky stuff is great for the price; I’ve got their mini compressor and mini power supply on the board I just put together. I’ve owned the mini compressor for 3 or 4 years and no issues yet. Great units to set and forget.

I wasn’t aware they had a Timmy clone, but I’ll definitely be checking it out.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Caline Pure Sky is suppose to be one as well.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Three months to ship? Where did you order from?


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

I had a Timmy at one point, and when engaged it always sounded to me like I had simply turned up the gain/volume on my amp. That's it. So, I didn't understand why I would even use it outside of a boost like application when I could just get the same sound from the amp itself. Some people call it a transparent overdrive. Others have said things along the lines of "it's like your guitar + amp, but more..." I agree. That's why I could never understand it's real purpose. What do you feel about it? Also, do you seen any difference with humbuckers vs single coils?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Want one day to ship 3 months to get here from China

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

DavidP said:


> Three months to ship? Where did you order from?


Sorry not sure why my phone is acting funny. I also got it from eBay

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

isoneedacoffee said:


> I had a Timmy at one point, and when engaged it always sounded to me like I had simply turned up the gain/volume on my amp. That's it. So, I didn't understand why I would even use it outside of a boost like application when I could just get the same sound from the amp itself. Some people call it a transparent overdrive. Others have said things along the lines of "it's like your guitar + amp, but more..." I agree. That's why I could never understand it's real purpose. What do you feel about it? Also, do you seen any difference with humbuckers vs single coils?


Well, I'm not sure how close this is to a timmy, and I only have single coils at the moment. 

Can actually sounds great to my ears. I don't know if it's the fact that the Lazy J welcomes pedals where is normal tweeds will just get fizzy

I can say that my ts9 sounds terrible through the amp though

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## sj250 (Oct 26, 2010)

Lazy J 20?

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

sj250 said:


> Lazy J 20?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


Lazy J-10. I had the 20 - I just wanted something a bit quieter...


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm batting about 500 with Chinese 'replicas'. 

F'rinstance, the Joyo Ultimate Drive was supposed to be an OCD clone. With the exception of them both being overdrives, that was as close as it got. Other clones I've tried have been much closer to the original. 

I suspect some of this could just be how finicky we are to specific pedals. I've repeatedly heard that the original Danelectro TOD is supposed to be a Timmy clone and to my ears, it isn't. And the controls don't work 'correctly' compared to a Timmy. If you really love what a Timmy can do (and I do), maybe nothing but the original will work for you.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

High/Deaf said:


> I'm batting about 500 with Chinese 'replicas'.
> 
> F'rinstance, the Joyo Ultimate Drive was supposed to be an OCD clone. With the exception of them both being overdrives, that was as close as it got. Other clones I've tried have been much closer to the original.
> 
> I suspect some of this could just be how finicky we are to specific pedals. I've repeatedly heard that the original Danelectro TOD is supposed to be a Timmy clone and to my ears, it isn't. And the controls don't work 'correctly' compared to a Timmy. If you really love what a Timmy can do (and I do), maybe nothing but the original will work for you.


This timmy clone sounds amazing. It's not just good for a cheap pedal - it's good as an overdrive period. I haven't tried it with my other amps yet, but will do so soon.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

adcandour said:


> This timmy clone sounds amazing. It's not just good for a cheap pedal - it's good as an overdrive period. I haven't tried it with my other amps yet, but will do so soon.


Do the B and T work as 'cut' controls or just as standard tone knobs (clockwise increases the freq band)?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

High/Deaf said:


> Do the B and T work as 'cut' controls or just as standard tone knobs (clockwise increases the freq band)?


The knobs don't behave like a timmy. Here's the info from their site:

MM Overdrive

Based on Timmy Overdrive

Type : Overdrive

Gain:Adjusts the amount of Overdrive

Treble:Adjusts the Middle-High frequency 

Bass:Adjusts the Low frequency 

Volume:Adjusts the output volume of the pedal

True bypass switch 

100% analog signal path 

On/Off LED indicator 

Dimensions (L/W/H): 94(L)MM x 39(W)MM x 32(H)MM

Power: 9VDC, Negative Tips (Regulated recommended) Weight: 125g


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Sounds similar to the TOD then.

Two things I like about the Timmy are the cut controls and where they are in the circuit -- the B is before the gain cct while the T is after it. 

I don't know if that adds to the transparency of the drive or just makes it more how I like them to work. I suspect the latter - I think they transparency is due to the cct design. And being as I like the sound of my amps overdriven, I just want the pedal to give me more of that, please.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

High/Deaf said:


> Sounds similar to the TOD then.
> 
> Two things I like about the Timmy are the cut controls and where they are in the circuit -- the B is before the gain cct while the T is after it.
> 
> I don't know if that adds to the transparency of the drive or just makes it more how I like them to work. I suspect the latter - I think they transparency is due to the cct design. And being as I like the sound of my amps overdriven, I just want the pedal to give me more of that, please.


I thought that the cut controls were an interesting way to shape tone, but I didn't like how the pedal worked with fender circuits. I tried it through tweeds and blackface style amps and still found it to be on the fuzzy side. A lot of people point to that pedal as fender-friendly. This mosky has a really nice low gain hairiness that works well with at least this tweed. Since the pedal is not worth selling, I'm sure I'll get an opportunity to try it with a bunch of fenders and post back here.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

I have the Caline Pure Sky which I really like, but now I want one of these too


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

adcandour said:


> This clip is at talking volume:


We can here that, who’s the Mrs chatting with in the background? (0:20)

Sounds good. $30? Small footprint? Deal-eo!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

bzrkrage said:


> We can here that, who’s the Mrs chatting with in the background? (0:20)
> 
> Sounds good. $30? Small footprint? Deal-eo!


Yeah, the wife has a knack of showing up during my recording, but I _am_ in the dining room...

I've actually ordered a 4 in 1 pedal that has high gain distortion, overdrive, looper, and delay for $50CAD!!! I figure if the the overdrive is good, I'll get rid of the single pedal. If it's not as good, I'll get Moratto to swap them out. Worse case scenario, I have a shell that can be used for a whole slew of stuff.



]


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

well shit.


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

These cheap Asian pedals are always changing. It used to be just 100% generic clones, but more and more I’m seeing them with a bit of their own originality. It’s weird to see where they’re going, especially since a lot of those multi pedals are becoming popular.

Realistically, you could pair that pedal with a tuner (I’d use a zoom multi) and a wah, and you’d have basically a full pedal board. I’ve even seen one of those multi pedals that actually came with effects modules you could buy separately so you can change the effects in the unit.

Some crazy stuff coming out these days for a small outlay.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Ronbeast said:


> These cheap Asian pedals are always changing. It used to be just 100% generic clones, but more and more I’m seeing them with a bit of their own originality. It’s weird to see where they’re going, especially since a lot of those multi pedals are becoming popular.
> 
> Realistically, you could pair that pedal with a tuner (I’d use a zoom multi) and a wah, and you’d have basically a full pedal board. I’ve even seen one of those multi pedals that actually came with effects modules you could buy separately so you can change the effects in the unit.
> 
> Some crazy stuff coming out these days for a small outlay.


What's insane is the tone that's coming out of this little pedal. I just connected it to my Morris amp, and it's really great. 

I'm wondering about consistency with these cheap pedals though.


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

adcandour said:


> What's insane is the tone that's coming out of this little pedal. I just connected it to my Morris amp, and it's really great.
> 
> I'm wondering about consistency with these cheap pedals though.


I’ve got a mosky mini compressor and a mosky mini power supply on my board; I’ve been using the mini compressor for about 3 or 4 years now without a hitch; there’s better compressors out there, but not for $25 new.


----------



## Fox Rox (Aug 9, 2009)

adcandour said:


> If I wasn't banned from TGP, there's be a whole lot of shit disturbing going on today. I know of a thread or two where this pedal was mentioned and it's not well received.
> 
> After a 3 month wait, my chinese Timmy knockoff finally arrived. The idea was to a/b with the original, but I sold it in the meantime...shame.
> 
> ...


I haven't seen the posts on TGP, but I can certainly understand why people would be upset about this pedal being cloned. 

Paul Cochrane, the inventor of the Tim and the Timmy pedals is a true innovator, and he also happens to be a great guy. If you call him he typically answers the phone himself and is very happy to chat about his pedals. 

The Timmy is $129 US, is hand built by the man who invented it and is readily available. Why would you need to buy a Chinese knockoff? Do you also buy knockoff Gibson and Fender guitars?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Fox Rox said:


> I haven't seen the posts on TGP, but I can certainly understand why people would be upset about this pedal being cloned.
> 
> Paul Cochrane, the inventor of the Tim and the Timmy pedals is a true innovator, and he also happens to be a great guy. If you call him he typically answers the phone himself and is very happy to chat about his pedals.
> 
> The Timmy is $129 US, is hand built by the man who invented it and is readily available. Why would you need to buy a Chinese knockoff? Do you also buy knockoff Gibson and Fender guitars?


I owned a timmy when I ordered this pedal (it took 3 months to arrive) and wanted to a/b them to see how true it was to the original and report back. I originally bought the Timmy, because I was told it sounds good with fender style amps. I was part of discussion on TGP (that included Paul)talking about the Mosky. The primary theme was about getting Paul to make a mini version of the Timmy (a timothy). Anyway, I ended up selling the timmy, because it didn't do well with the amp for my tastes and I was planning on selling the amp anyway.

So, now you know why I bought this particular knock-off. I'm not sure I get your rational concerning gibson and fender knock-offs though. I _did_ just order a Danocaster Doublecut and own a Monty which are essentially copies of gibson's LP and fender's Strat. And to ask why you'd buy a knock-off for $29 CAD when the Timmy is $129US is pretty silly. That's a huge deal for people who can't afford a timmy.

Also, he came across as a bit short and slightly arrogant - I mean, we _were_ only asking for a smaller version that we would all end up giving him more money for...since most people were loyal fans. I'm sure he's a nice guy face-to-face or ear to ear or whatever.

Nevertheless, the pedal can't be a clone (although they do market it as one), because it doesn't work the same way. And, shockingly, it's a much better sounding pedal in my opinion.

It's safe to assume everything you own isn't a copy of something else?


----------



## Fox Rox (Aug 9, 2009)

So in your original post you state that "the sad thing is I can't remember how the Timmy sounds," but when you quote my post above you write that the Chinese clone "shockingly, is a much better sounding pedal in my opinion" than the Timmy.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Fox Rox said:


> So in your original post you state that "the sad thing is I can't remember how the Timmy sounds," but when you quote my post above you write that the Chinese clone "shockingly, is a much better sounding pedal in my opinion" than the Timmy.


Yeah, I didn't memorize what the Timmy would sound like to a/b them. That's what was sad.

The reason I know that the Mosky sounds better is because I like it A LOT. I didn't like the Timmy. It's that simple. I've owned it once and Sulphur lent me his about a year ago to try into a fender champ - where it didn't sound good either. I don't have to remember 'sound' to know a pedal kicks the ass out of another.

If you're trying to find holes in my statements using lame-ass semantics like you're fucking Columbo you need to go away.

I was trying to be nice, but your statement about knock-offs is so goddamn stupid maybe I should delve into that a bit.

Why don't you post a pic of your rig, so we can see how much shit was taken from another company? Any tubescreamer variants?

Why don't you shit on Arcane or SouthamptonPdls for making clones?

Why don't you give CheopisIV a hard time for copying Gibson's PAFs?

Goof.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

@Fox Rox 

CHECKMATE:


----------



## CheopisIV (Jan 27, 2016)

adcandour said:


> Why don't you shit on @Arcane or @SouthamptonPdls for making clones?
> 
> Why don't you give @CheopisIV a hard time for copying Gibson's PAFs?
> 
> Goof.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

adcandour said:


> @Fox Rox
> 
> CHECKMATE:
> 
> View attachment 206505


Good work! And great points about the boutique pedal manufacturers. 

So when are you changing your avatar to Columbo?

To add to your case, it's not just pedals and guitars, as for amps Marshall attempted to copy the Fender Bassman. Should we stay away from all Marshall amps and of course copies of Marshall? 

I seem to remember in the 80s people would call a desktop PC a "clone" if it wasn't made by IBM. We're beyond that right?

The way I see it: for some people the idea of an Asian copying some white dude is wrong. But white on white is fine. People have to check their inherent racism.


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

Playing Devils advocate a little;

Isn’t the whole idea behind building your own pedal clones just as bad as buying a premade clone from an Asian supplier?

Because 1) you’re still using the intellectual property of someone else to create your own version of their pedal, that some people build 100% exact copies of.

And 2) they’re not receiving any sort of compensation for the use of their design.

So, therefore, using the logic of not stealing other peoples’ designs, the pedal market shouldn’t even exist, other than the very first original circuits. We all know that simply isn’t the case.

If you got rid of every stolen idea in the music industry, there’d be nothing left; the Fender Stratocaster headstock Looks awful close to this Bigsby, which predates it:


----------



## Fox Rox (Aug 9, 2009)

My point is about copyright infringement and illegally copying someone else's design. Danelectro cloned the Timmy pedal and called it the Cool Cat Transparent Overdrive. When it was revealed that it was an exact copy Danelectro admitted it and changed the circuit. As a result the first version of the pedal is no longer being made, and the second version that is still available is a different circuit. 

US trademarks do not apply in China, and as a result Paul Cochrane cannot seek legal action to stop the cloning of his pedal there. I have no idea how that is "inherent racism." 

And I also won't revert to name calling.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

The thing is that it's impossible not to be a hypocrite when it comes to this whole idea of not buying knock-offs or stolen ideas.


Fox Rox said:


> My point is about copyright infringement and illegally copying someone else's design. Danelectro cloned the Timmy pedal and called it the Cool Cat Transparent Overdrive. When it was revealed that it was an exact copy Danelectro admitted it and changed the circuit. As a result the first version of the pedal is no longer being made, and the second version that is still available is a different circuit.
> 
> US trademarks do not apply in China, and as a result Paul Cochrane cannot seek legal action to stop the cloning of his pedal there. I have no idea how that is "inherent racism."
> 
> And I also won't revert to name calling.


Yet you seek an overseas knock-off of a Fender? 

Have you ever played a Marshall clone? 

Even the medical companies can only hold on to their drug recipe for 5 years before a generic version pops up. Do you ever buy life Brand? 

How about how Loblaws - they have their president's choice products right beside the competition at a cheaper price. Ever buy PC stuff? Maybe not copyright, but still dirty pool, right?

unless it's a lifestyle, I can't take the argument seriously. Do you only wear Levi brand jeans? Shop at Dollarama? It's nuts.

The fact that it's in a mini-enclosure and doesn't behave like a timmy means it isn't a knock-off anyway. As mentioned in the OP.

And you won't revert to name calling, yet you'll be the first to strike with an uniformed jab. That's worse, imo.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

From whom are you buying these from? I want a 4in one like that too.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

sambonee said:


> From whom are you buying these from? I want a 4in one like that too.


Just go on ebay and type Mosky pedal. I haven't tried it, so I have no idea if it's good or not though.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Please lmk your thoughts.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

sambonee said:


> Please lmk your thoughts.


I'll let yo know in about 2 months when it gets here


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh. I thought you had it in hand.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

I was wondering if you got the multi-effects pedal and how you like it?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

sambonee said:


> Please lmk your thoughts.





keefsdad said:


> I was wondering if you got the multi-effects pedal and how you like it?


The pedal would be perfect if it had the Silver Overdrive in it. I don't like the TS9 style ver drive they have. The delay is good. I would keep it if it weren't for the overdrive being different.

If either of you want it, I'll drop it off to you for $50 when I'm in your area.


----------

